# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Chùm ảnh Tour Hong Kong-Thâm Quyến-Quảng Châu - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Khám phá nhiều điều thú vị, mới mẻ từ xứ “Cảng Thơm” Hồng Kông “thành phố không bao giờ ngủ”, “thiên đường mua sắm” có một không hai trên thế giới, tham quan Disneyland châu Á, thăm Quảng Châu cũng là một thiên đường mua sắm hàng giá rẻ và Thẩm Quyến - đặc khu kinh tế trọng điểm của Trung Quốc.

----------


## jhonnyboy

Hiện đại phát triển quá

----------


## dongdat

HK ban đêm nhìn càng hiện đại  :cuoi1: 
Đẹp thật

----------


## loplipop

Lung linh hiện đại quá

----------

